
How do you manage information (bookmarks)? - Tichy

======
Tichy
I don't think tags are the ultimate solution, and in the end delicious is
still only a flat list, as are the bookmarks in the browser. Any better ideas
for remembering things?

On the one hand I have the theory that all attempts at organization are doomed
(ie trying to define useful categories and hierarchies), and ultimately one
should just use a search engine to retrieve information. On the other hand I
find that I don't enjoy using iTunes very much, because it is hard to
accidentally rediscover music I haven't listened to in a long time. In iTunes
I guess the normal way to select the music to listen to is to search for it.
Before iTunes I would browse my file system and accidentally find lots of
music I had forgotten about.

